# How does a dopingtest work?



## fk1992 (May 16, 2018)

Curious about how doping tests works when it comes to how long it tracks. Is it only showing poitive on a test if you are on cycle, or can it show positive even months after cycle? Ive read different steroids can be tracked years after use, but not sure if the tests used track that far.
Just conserned about it incase my training center would ask me to do a test someday, as its not allowed to use there, and tests might occur


----------



## Jointhecrazy22 (11 mo ago)

fk1992 said:


> Curious about how doping tests works when it comes to how long it tracks. Is it only showing poitive on a test if you are on cycle, or can it show positive even months after cycle? Ive read different steroids can be tracked years after use, but not sure if the tests used track that far.
> Just conserned about it incase my training center would ask me to do a test someday, as its not allowed to use there, and tests might occur


it depends entirely on the compound you are using and the type of test they use

what are you competing in and at what level?


----------



## fk1992 (May 16, 2018)

I dont compete it would just be a test asked by the place i workout, so i doubt its any high tech tests.
I have used test and deca


----------



## Jointhecrazy22 (11 mo ago)

fk1992 said:


> I dont compete it would just be a test asked by the place i workout, so i doubt its any high tech tests.
> I have used test and deca


your gym randomly spot tests people for steroids? thats f*****d mate why are they doing that?

I'd find another place to train personally


----------



## Jointhecrazy22 (11 mo ago)

fk1992 said:


> I dont compete it would just be a test asked by the place i workout, so i doubt its any high tech tests.
> I have used test and deca


deca hangs around for a LONG time, i imagine any basic test would pick up on its metabolites also as its a very common AAS


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Jointhecrazy22 said:


> your gym randomly spot tests people for steroids? thats f*****d mate why are they doing that?
> 
> I'd find another place to train personally


Scandinavia. They are basically trying to eliminate masculinity.


----------



## fk1992 (May 16, 2018)

Jointhecrazy22 said:


> your gym randomly spot tests people for steroids? thats f*****d mate why are they doing that?
> 
> I'd find another place to train personally


Haha yea, i think most places you workout has these rules. Ive never heard of anyone beeing asked to take a test, they usually take you in for a talk to ask if you use and then ban you from the center if you admit. If you dont and they still are very sure it could happen. Read that centers here have gotten more authority or made it easier for them to get tests done, so wanna be prepeard incase. Even tho its mostly a scare thing i gues.
I even got pulled in twice when i wasnt even using amd had never used before, and it didnt end in a doping test, but that was 10 uears ago when it was difficult to get it done.
As soon as ur above the avarage football boy size their on to you 😅


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Buy a home gym,

Fk training in any place that mandates some gym teenager taking blood from you.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Talk about overreach, just fcuking wow! I would 100% set up a home gym.


----------



## Trenna (10 mo ago)

That’s crazy! I’ve never heard of this happening before.


----------



## Jointhecrazy22 (11 mo ago)

fk1992 said:


> Haha yea, i think most places you workout has these rules. Ive never heard of anyone beeing asked to take a test, they usually take you in for a talk to ask if you use and then ban you from the center if you admit. If you dont and they still are very sure it could happen. Read that centers here have gotten more authority or made it easier for them to get tests done, so wanna be prepeard incase. Even tho its mostly a scare thing i gues.
> I even got pulled in twice when i wasnt even using amd had never used before, and it didnt end in a doping test, but that was 10 uears ago when it was difficult to get it done.
> As soon as ur above the avarage football boy size their on to you 😅





drwae said:


> Scandinavia. They are basically trying to eliminate masculinity.


I always thought Scandinavian countries were supposed to be liberal and progressive! Sounds like a nightmare F**K that!


----------



## Jabroni (Dec 1, 2020)

If the tests are genuine, then they would be urine tests. The thing they are looking for are hormone metabolites. If you Google AAS detection times, you can see how long certain hormones take to wash out, Nandrolone being the longest. 

These tests are expensive to administer; allegedly in the region of €500 from a reputable company. In addition, they can only test for a small amount of hormones at a time, before requiring more urine. In this instance, they would be looking for the most common and easily detectable hormones, e.g. testosterone, nandrolone, methandione etc. 

Urine tests are the easiest of the tests to pass/falsify, and are still very expensive. I would place doubt on any company performing urine tests for anything like AAS, unless they are doing so under the provision of sporting bodies.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

fk1992 said:


> Haha yea, i think most places you workout has these rules. Ive never heard of anyone beeing asked to take a test, they usually take you in for a talk to ask if you use and then ban you from the center if you admit. If you dont and they still are very sure it could happen. Read that centers here have gotten more authority or made it easier for them to get tests done, so wanna be prepeard incase. Even tho its mostly a scare thing i gues.
> I even got pulled in twice when i wasnt even using amd had never used before, and it didnt end in a doping test, but that was 10 uears ago when it was difficult to get it done.
> As soon as ur above the avarage football boy size their on to you 😅


Interesting read, didn't know countries went to those lengths! Like others have said get a home gym. I use a Multigym and love the thing. The vast amount of members at the gym I am a member of are bigger than the average footballer physique, so it would be fun if that gym was in your country!


----------



## fk1992 (May 16, 2018)

Theres a second workout center i was at before, with new owners who seem to not care much, and i read nothing in the contract about steroids so might be goood there, almost no1 train there too😁


----------

